# Ice Cream/Yogurt Makers



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

Do any of you have these machines? Which brands do you have and do you like them and use them? I'm thinking about getting one or both.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

I have a "Yogourmet" yogurt maker, and I like it a lot because I can make a big two quart container in it. I use it to incubate my sour cream also. Our ice cream maker is a 20+ yr old Sterling, and I am just now getting ready to replace it. We use them both constantly, as we are 110 miles from the nearest town, so picking these things up at the grocery store isn't feasible.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone have one of those new expensive ones that have a built in compressor - they freeze it while making it - no need for ice?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes 
we have a 'Gelato Junior' or some such. It is wonderful.
We love it- the only complaint is the tank is not big enough!
I make fruit sorbet and ice milk and milk fruit combos and just ridiculous pistachio gelato.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

For yogurt, I use a electric Salton yogurt maker 
For Ice Cream, I use a electric 2Qt. Cuisinart ice cream/frozen yogurt maker with a freezer insert that you freeze before making ice cream .

I use both a lot each milking season now for about 3 years and I am using them now


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Lee - I think I'll put it on my Christmas list . I wanted to hear someone from here used and liked it first.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We do like it but the container is small if you really love ice cream but it makes a very light product with the constant turning of the blade. Squidge can eat the whole thing by himself so if I plan for it feed anyone other than him I have to do 2 batches. If your ingredients are cold it takes about 20 mins. One very neet thing is if you miss the beeper that says it is finished (when it is too solid for the paddle to turn any more) it will just run the cooling part until you get there.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

[[For Ice Cream, I use a electric 2Qt. Cuisinart ice cream/frozen yogurt maker with a freezer insert that you freeze before making ice cream .]]

Me too. I have 3 inserts so we can do 3 batches at a time.

For yogurt... I make too much at a time to fuss with an electric one. We do 14qts at a time in an ice chest. We make yogurt about 3x a week.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

:biggrin Lynn, I do need another insert for company as me and hubby can eat a whole batch for supper on a hot night . My yogurt maker makes enough for me and I can slip a little into the ice cream for hubby LOL!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol Usually a triple batch lasts my family of 10 2 nights... sometimes with a bit more leftover... depends HOW we are eating it... it goes fastest if I make milk shakes... LOL

I made butter pecan though last week... and that was gone FAST even served with apple turnovers. 

We are so spoiled though and never buy ice cream anymore.


----------

